# Do people get fewer coughs and colds since moving to Spain?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Destinedforspain asked this question in another thread. I know I have; whether due to better weather, better diet, more exercise or lack of stress I don´t know, but I have been much healthier since living here. 

What about the rest of you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As I've just posted on t'other thread, I think carpets, central heating and lack of fresh air are part of the problem in the UK. I often wonder when I¡m sweeping my tiles here in Spain, how on earth did we ever get all the dust and stuff out of our carpets effectively??? Central heating, well thats a dry and stuffy heat, which I've never thought is particularly good or healthy!! 

Also, life in the UK is very much "indoor" based, which obviously keeps the nasty germs close at hand!

That said, I havent had a real cold since I started the Atkins diet 8 years ago - probably coincidence......... or were my previous colds something to do with what I was eating? I certainly got rid of my arthritus, Diabetes and IBS???



Jo xxx


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Jo impressed you kept to the Atkins for so long, obviously it's working for you. One of the first things we got when we moved over was a cough and cold, still have the cough despite medication and fresh orange juice. May have been down to the fact of climate change getting sweaty and then cooling off. But who cares when you have the sun lol


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

One slightly annoying thing is that if you suffer from hayfever, it can get you at various times of the year because the seasons here are so different from the UK and trees and plants pollinate at different times.

I was sneezing away the other day and thought I was getting a cold, till I realised that the rains at the beginning of October had made lots of flowers and grasses germinate and they are now filling the air with pollen! A couple of antihistamines put me right.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I've noticed that with Hayfever Alcalaina, I used to get it every year same time in the UK, here I get random outbursts of it!

They say that Spain is one of the healthiest places in the world to live (according to my doctor and the world health organisation or whatever they are called). That report could have been written or sponsoured by the Spanish govornment though for all I know! My ex has a serious health condition affecting his lungs (colapsed trachea), and in the UK every winter her used to get severe chect infections and end up on ICU (last one was in 2008 and he was sedated and ventilated for 2 weeeks) so nasty stuff. Since here, touch wood much improvement BUT... is this down to climate or is it more because the doctors throw much more powerful drugs at you as soon as you show signs of something developing?

In the UK, despite them knowing what happens when he get s a"rattle" on his chest, it was always the usual....xray, 3 days for gp to get results, by this time hes in hospital. Here, slightest thing and its a concoction of drugs in a bit to catch it earlier.

Having said all that, everyone I know still gets coughs and colds!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

For the first 2,1/2 years I never had a cold but once I started working I got one at least once a year. Since I stopped , in early 2008, nothing ! Touch wood!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have never had a cold nor flu... now this might have been due to being brought up in a council tenement building... no central heating, double glazing etc for me... one fire in the main room .and that was it.... we did eat big bowls of soup every day in winter


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

My allergies are exponentially worse here, and I've had a cold for the last two weeks. 

I will admit, however, that both my OH and I work in schools so we get to share the best of both schools' germs. We're pretty much constantly sick.


----------



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

just keep away from people public transport and air conditioning and you will be fine


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never had a cold nor flu... now this might have been due to being brought up in a council tenement building... no central heating, double glazing etc for me... one fire in the main room .and that was it.... we did eat big bowls of soup every day in winter


No central heating, one fire in main room, big bowls of soup in winter - sounds just like my life here! 

There's nothing quite like a centrally-heated open-plan office to get the germs circulating. Thankfully I will probably never have to go in one again.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I've noticed that with Hayfever Alcalaina, I used to get it every year same time in the UK, here I get random outbursts of it!
> 
> They say that Spain is one of the healthiest places in the world to live (according to my doctor and the world health organisation or whatever they are called). That report could have been written or sponsoured by the Spanish govornment though for all I know!


Life expectancy is high in Spain - 6th out 194 (UK comes 20th).

List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also I read somewhere that they eat the highest proportion of fresh food (rather than processed junk food) in Europe.

I wouldn't mind betting these two facts are related!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Life expectancy is high in Spain - 6th out 194 (UK comes 20th).
> 
> List of countries by life expectancy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Absolutely! When my OH cooks it is ALWAYS fresh food. I get very strange looks when I make a corned beef hash or stick an Iceland lasagne in the oven!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Absolutely! When my OH cooks it is ALWAYS fresh food. I get very strange looks when I make a corned beef hash or stick an Iceland lasagne in the oven!!!


Iceland lasagne? Shame on you!

Corned beef hash, on the other hand, sounds good to me! Crispy burnt bits on the bottom??


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

The only time we get a cold is when someone brings it back from the UK. It's amazing the number of people who visit good old blighty & come back with the lurgi. 




Doggy


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

johnnyvegas said:


> just keep away from people public transport and air conditioning and you will be fine


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We've been here for ten years and haven't had so much as sniffle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

You southerners are making me jealous.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> You southerners are making me jealous.


But come August when we are sweltering at 40 degrees C you will feel differently!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> But come August when we are sweltering at 40 degrees C you will feel differently!


As long as I don't have a cold


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Iceland lasagne? Shame on you!
> 
> Corned beef hash, on the other hand, sounds good to me! Crispy burnt bits on the bottom??


actually the Mercadona lasagne isn't too bad - the paella is pretty good & the fideua is really tasty!!


on days when I have classes through meal times they come in really handy when dd1 gets home at 2 or 3pm starving!!!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Life Expectancy*

I think you will find that the UK figures are dragged down by Scotland. When people interact more such as on public transport, in theatres, cinemas, concert halls, offices, planes then germs are bound to get spread about more.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Calas felices said:


> I think you will find that the UK figures are dragged down by Scotland. When people interact more such as on public transport, in theatres, cinemas, concert halls, offices, planes then germs are bound to get spread about more.



Ooh, that´ll wind up the Scots!

Seriously though I doubt that their smoking, drinking, deep-fried Mars Bars or whatever is killing them off early is any more distorting than the smoking, drinking, churro-eating Andalusians.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My inlaws have lived in southern Spain for 7 years and have never had a cold until now when they have just returned from Australia. Do Australian viruses stand on their heads??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> My inlaws have lived in southern Spain for 7 years and have never had a cold until now when they have just returned from Australia. Do Australian viruses stand on their heads??


They probably picked it up at the airport ...

Aussie viruses breed in pouches on their mummies´ tummies, didn´t ya know? That´s why they are upside down!

Since starting this thread I (along with half the village) have come down with a horrendous cold. According to our Spanish friend it is due to walking around too quickly when the weather is changing. Serves me right.
:faint:


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I've experienced a huge drop in coughs and colds since leaving the touristy areas, to live right out in the sticks.

Also by commuting to the UK in my own motor, rather than by plane.

More often than not, when I used to have a problem, it was shortly after a flight.

You can pick up a virus in a country like Spain, just as easily as anywhere else.

It all depends on the company you keep.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> You can pick up a virus in a country like Spain, just as easily as anywhere else.
> 
> It all depends on the company you keep.


I´m inclined to agree with you now! I have such a healthy lifestyle and diet I thught my immune system would be rock-solid, but this damned virus has mutated to get through it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I´m inclined to agree with you now! I have such a healthy lifestyle and diet I thught my immune system would be rock-solid, but this damned virus has mutated to get through it!


The healthy diet thing interests me. I havent had a cold or any significant virus since I started the Atkins diet several years ago. Now this diet is "known" to be unhealthy??? No avoiding red meat, fats, cholesterol, calories etc... yet I was so unhealthy before I started it!! ????? The only other thing could be that due to the diet, I'm thinner so maybe that has enabled my body to produce stronger antibodies???????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The healthy diet thing interests me. I havent had a cold or any significant virus since I started the Atkins diet several years ago. Now this diet is "known" to be unhealthy??? No avoiding red meat, fats, cholesterol, calories etc... yet I was so unhealthy before I started it!! ????? The only other thing could be that due to the diet, I'm thinner so maybe that has enabled my body to produce stronger antibodies???????
> 
> Jo xxx


jojo's on her soapbox


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> jojo's on her soapbox


:behindsofa: I'll get me coat

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> The healthy diet thing interests me. I havent had a cold or any significant virus since I started the Atkins diet several years ago. Now this diet is "known" to be unhealthy??? No avoiding red meat, fats, cholesterol, calories etc... yet I was so unhealthy before I started it!! ????? The only other thing could be that due to the diet, I'm thinner so maybe that has enabled my body to produce stronger antibodies???????
> 
> Jo xxx


 As a matter of interest, as you say the diet is "known" to be unhealthy, have you had your cholesterol and blood pressure checked? Has the diet affected them??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> :behindsofa: I'll get me coat
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As a matter of interest, as you say the diet is "known" to be unhealthy, have you had your cholesterol and blood pressure checked? Has the diet affected them??


Not since I was in the UK, but the last time I had it done, my cholesterol was very low - especially the one part that matters "triglycerides"!!!! My blood pressure was low too!!! Mind you, the blood pressure from living in Spain is probably thru the roof - so much for the relaxing lifestyle lol

Jo xxx


----------



## destinedforspain (Feb 2, 2009)

Calas felices said:


> I think you will find that the UK figures are dragged down by Scotland. When people interact more such as on public transport, in theatres, cinemas, concert halls, offices, planes then germs are bound to get spread about more.


I avoid public places like the PLAGUE, especially in autumn/winter, have an EXTREMELY healthy diet with lots of veggies, take Berroca, vitamin D, etc, but STILL manage to fall ill a LOT. I can cope with the mild coughs and sniffles, it's the vomiting/diarrhea infections and flu viruses that REALLY knock me for six, literally taking me weeks to recover from. Last winter was so bad I didn't start to feel 'healthy' again until April. But there's only so much I can do to protect myself. My mum works in a primary school, my dad in an open plan office, so I guess the only way to completely protect myself is to isolate myself from them too!!!!..... :behindsofa:


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm personally convinced that aircraft are the worst places in the World, for picking up bugs and viruses.
A large percentage of the air is constantly recirculated in order to save the airlines money. It would actually be quite expensive fuelwise, for them to supply constantly fresh air all the time, as the extra power required has to be generated by the engines, in order to compress the thin outside air which is available at altitude, before it can enter the cabin.
It's therefore likely before leaving a flight that you have taken in at least some air from evey other single passengers lungs on the plane.
Meaning that even if only one passenger has a bug, it's more than likely you will be exposed to it.
In addition who knows what is already in the airway system and how efficient the filtration system itself is, despite all the flannel they feed you ?
If you're a regular air traveller make sure your flue jabs are up to the mark.
It will help to a certain extent, but there are no doubt lots of other bugs and viruses they don't cover, in which case just hope you have a good immune system.
Good health and healthy eating may help to fight them off and reduce their effects, but will definitely not stop them hitting you.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> The healthy diet thing interests me. I havent had a cold or any significant virus since I started the Atkins diet several years ago. Now this diet is "known" to be unhealthy??? No avoiding red meat, fats, cholesterol, calories etc... yet I was so unhealthy before I started it!! ????? The only other thing could be that due to the diet, I'm thinner so maybe that has enabled my body to produce stronger antibodies???????
> 
> Jo xxx


You use it to control Type 2 diabetes, right? And it works for you. That´s probably the most significant factor, diabetics get hit twice as hard by any bacterial or viral infection going round (I know, I´m married to one!).

I eat tons of fresh fruit and veg and pulses, very little meat and virtually no processed food. I use olive oil for everything. But I couldn´t give up bread, it´s so delicious here!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> You use it to control Type 2 diabetes, right? And it works for you. That´s probably the most significant factor, diabetics get hit twice as hard by any bacterial or viral infection going round (I know, I´m married to one!).


Yep type two, I'd just started taking metformin cos the diet my GP told me to follow wasnt helping and so he sent to see the diabetic consultant who actually said to me "dont tell your GP, but that Atkins diet will get rid of type 2 -.cos it stops insulin spikes and dips" So I tried it!


That was June 2002, I havent had a problem since!

Jo xxx


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Atkins Diet*

I also found the Atkins diet worked for me but I had the most appalling flatulence and bad breath. The cholesterol went sky high too. May be an idea to get it checked. With reference to planes, it's one of those bizarre twists that stopping smoking on planes actually had a deleterious effect on other peoples health because the airlines had to change the air regularly when there were smokers aboard. Now as someone else said they just recycle. Upped the profits for the airlines though so they weren't complaining.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> I also found the Atkins diet worked for me but I had the most appalling flatulence and bad breath. The cholesterol went sky high too. May be an idea to get it checked.



I didnt/dont have a problem with flatulence - fortunately!!! Bad breath???? Well no one has said, maybe the **** mask it LOL!!! As for cholesterol - hmmm!! Not interested and I dont take the claims seriously on that one I'm afraid! I did have my blood pressure taken the other day actually, someone I knew had a machine in her handbag??!! (yes, I know strange people lol) That said my BP was pretty much normal, which is a change from it being low??!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I didnt/dont have a problem with flatulence - fortunately!!! Bad breath???? Well no one has said, maybe the **** mask it LOL!!! As for cholesterol - hmmm!! Not interested and I dont take the claims seriously on that one I'm afraid! I did have my blood pressure taken the other day actually, someone I knew had a machine in her handbag??!! (yes, I know strange people lol) That said my BP was pretty much normal, which is a change from it being low??!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Do you get blood and urine tests each year, which monitor blood sugar and 40 other things including cholesterol??? They are free for diabetics at all clinics in Andalucia (probably the rest of Spain too). This can catch all sorts of things before they become a serious problem.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you get blood and urine tests each year, which monitor blood sugar and 40 other things including cholesterol??? They are free for diabetics at all clinics in Andalucia (probably the rest of Spain too). This can catch all sorts of things before they become a serious problem.


No, I dont consider myself a diabetic anymore and neither does my GP in the UK. It was over 5 years ago since I was last "officially" tested and given a clean bill of health, which was three years after my consultation at the diabetic clinic!!

The only thing I'm tested for sadly, is colon cancer as there is strong history from both sides of my family! Whooopy a colonoscopy! and I go back to the UK for that little treat lol!

Jo xxx


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Destinedforspain asked this question in another thread. I know I have; whether due to better weather, better diet, more exercise or lack of stress I don´t know, but I have been much healthier since living here.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


Unfortunately we both still suffer colds twice yearly or so. In fact, I'm off to buy a gallina now to cook up some nature's penicillin for OH who is suffering man-flu.

The weather here in Bilbao is significantly drippier and a bit cooler than where I grew up but, generally we are much healthier here due to diet and exercise factors perhaps. There's a theory about temperate climates being terrible for cold and flu (ie bugs tend not to fend well in really cold places). Not sure about the public transport issue, though, as Melbourne has a terribly high incidence of cold and flu and low public transport usage.

Mental health is another area where there is an appreciable difference in quality of life here... people seem to be less socially isolated. That's got to be a factor in some people being able to fight off minor ailments.

Didn;t realise Spain fared so well in the stats. I can only imagine what life expectancy is going to be like here once the smoking rate drops


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

geez said:


> Didn;t realise Spain fared so well in the stats. I can only imagine what life expectancy is going to be like here once the smoking rate drops


Well, that would be great! Unfortunately I suspect that people will eventually succumb to the persistent marketing of processed foods and other _comida basura_ here, which would offset the benefits caused by lower smoking rates.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> No, I dont consider myself a diabetic anymore and neither does my GP in the UK. It was over 5 years ago since I was last "officially" tested and given a clean bill of health, which was three years after my consultation at the diabetic clinic!!
> 
> The only thing I'm tested for sadly, is colon cancer as there is strong history from both sides of my family! Whooopy a colonoscopy! and I go back to the UK for that little treat lol!
> 
> Jo xxx



Colonoscopy - I had one of those last week (together with an Endoscopy at the other end) here in San Juan hospital, Alicante. I have had these tests before but they were much better here as they put me right out. I was not aware of anything.

I was in the hospital for a week and they gave me every possible test. What a wonderful hospital.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DunWorkin said:


> Colonoscopy - I had one of those last week (together with an Endoscopy at the other end) here in San Juan hospital, Alicante. I have had these tests before but they were much better here as they put me right out. I was not aware of anything.
> 
> I was in the hospital for a week and they gave me every possible test. What a wonderful hospital.



I've been having colonoscopies for a few years! I'm in and out in a day! I find the worse part by far is the day before, the "bowel cleansing" and I kinda like being with my family (they probably wish I wasnt there) and in my UK surroundings for that !!!!!






........ Sorry, he's a bit ...... accurate/rude and uses typical Billy Connolly language

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If they only do half the job, is that a semi-colonoscopy?

(sorry, couldn't resist that)


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Loved the Billy Connolly clip. This will really ring true for anyone that has done 'prep day'.

What surprised me on prep day was, after starting at 1pm with 2nd dose at 7pm, they served me a 3 course meal at 8pm. There was no way I was putting anything in my stomach at that stage. The nurses were trying to make me eat. I couldn't see any reason for it. I didn't eat it.

I was in the hospital for a week for reasons in addition to the colonoscopy.

I live here permanently. I do not have an address in the UK. So all my healthcare is here in Spain. From what I have seen I think it is better than UK.


----------



## tommy77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Agreed! You catch colds from others so it doesnt really matter if you are in the UK or Spain although I would the odds are slightly higher in the UK to catch a cold

Tommy




johnnyvegas said:


> just keep away from people public transport and air conditioning and you will be fine


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Jojo - Billy Connolly, you've gotta love him, haven't you??!

I rarely have colds, and have had the 'flu only once in my (short!) life. OH and daughter are different though. When OH changed his life from working for a typical multinational in an office block in Madrid to being a "Formación Profesional" teacher crammed into the class room with goodness knows how many teenagers we got a bout of 'flu a year ratio.
My daughter enters a danger zone in November and almost always gets ill this month. This year it's just swollen glands and so far we've kept the antibiotics at bay, but we've had regular bouts of tonsilitis, and we've also had meningitis, burst appendix and suspected pneuomona - all in November!!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My daughter enters a danger zone in November and almost always gets ill this month. This year it's just swollen glands and so far we've kept the antibiotics at bay, but we've had regular bouts of tonsilitis, and we've also had meningitis, burst appendix and suspected pneuomona - all in November!!



Yipes, I bet that's made you consider cancelling the entire month.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

geez said:


> Yipes, I bet that's made you consider cancelling the entire month.


Yes, it would make our lives much easier if we could just directly obliterate November! 


How's it reggers: going BTW??!!


----------

